# Does anyone else love Halva?



## fourgrtkidos (Jan 6, 2004)

You know the middle eastern sesame treat... vanilla, chocolate or marble..... anyone? My grandmother and mother lived in turkey for awhile so we eat it and love it..... my local supermarket carries it in the jewish food section.


----------



## LoveBeads (Jul 8, 2002)

My dad loves it.

I doubt many will know what it is - it's mostly a NY/Jewish thing. I like it but it makes my teeth stick together and that kind of freaks me out...







:


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

eh...

They're okay. Not worth the calories though.

(I'm a NYer....not Jewsih, for what it's worth)


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoveBeads*
I like it but it makes my teeth stick together and that kind of freaks me out...







:


hehehe, that's so funny--that's the part I love. After I eat it, I'll walk around clenching my teeth to get them good and stuck, then I'll open them.....repeat as long as possible.

It's fun for me







:

Then again, I am a self-admitted DORK!


----------



## fourgrtkidos (Jan 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookieMonsterMommy*
hehehe, that's so funny--that's the part I love. After I eat it, I'll walk around clenching my teeth to get them good and stuck, then I'll open them.....repeat as long as possible.

It's fun for me







:

Then again, I am a self-admitted DORK!










ME TOO!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm a Jewish NYer and yup I love Halvah. I only have it as an occasional treat though, it's so high in calories!!!


----------



## LisainCalifornia (May 29, 2002)

I worked in a Jewish deli in college and use to eat it all the time and liked it. Of course I was so broke I often ate my way through my shift so I would not have to buy more food later :LOL

One funny note--I saw this thread title a while ago and thought that Halva was a member here you liked. When I saw not too many people replied I decided I would say I loved Halva too so she would not have her feelings hurt that not too many people responded!


----------



## Proudmomoftwinsplusone (Feb 21, 2004)

I think its pretty yummy. It never occured to me that it was high in calories. But it must have a lot of protein though....


----------



## Lisalee2 (Dec 12, 2001)

I've never had it. I'm pretty sure I've seen it in the supermarket though, the name rings a bell.


----------



## Mama Lori (Mar 11, 2002)

Yes my dh and I love halva and we are so pissed that they stopped carrying the fresh halva at Trader Joe's!! They used to have the best fresh halva, it was the marble flavor, in the fresh food section near the cheeses, they were cut in bulk slabs and wrapped in plastic like cheese, and priced per pound. It was sooooo good. They stopped carrying it and now instead they have a vacuum-sealed non-perishable halva in their candy section that is sort of marblish but mostly chocolate, blech, doesn't even compare to the fresh stuff. We told them how disappointed we were they discontinued it but all they said was that they didn't sell enough of it. That's Trader Joe's for ya.

We used to buy halva at Whole Foods, I think it was "Macedonian" or something like that, it came in a box with a honeycomb design on it, it was just tahini and honey, and was also in the fresh foods section with the cheese. They stopped carrying that too. So now I know of no source for halva, maybe will check a deli.


----------



## fiddledebi (Nov 20, 2003)

Ahhhhh....halva...









Jewish style delis almost always have fresh halva, sliced and sold by the pound. It's one of my most favorite desserts. It's TOTALLY worth the very high calorie/sugar content.

Wanna make halva even more orgasmic? There's a restaurant here in Chicago called "The Bagel" which sells fresh halva, dunked in chocolate and rolled in slivered sugared almonds.







:


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

isn't halva supposed to be an aphrodisiac?


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

I love halva, but I don't eat it very often because it's so rich.

As candies go, it's a pretty nutritious one...lots of vitamins for all those calories!


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Halva lover here









But it is rich, and is candy. I like it when I can find a somewhat healthy one. I ued to like the trader joes kind. Sesame seeds probably contibute to alot of the fat/calorie content, but they are good for you. And high in calcium. Very high


----------



## snoodess (Apr 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fiddledebi*
Ahhhhh....halva...








Wanna make halva even more orgasmic? There's a restaurant here in Chicago called "The Bagel" which sells fresh halva, dunked in chocolate and rolled in slivered sugared almonds.
























































































Ok, when are we doing the next regional specialities reverse swap? I NEED to be matched up with you!!!

That sounds incredible!

Oh yeah, another Halvah lover here!


----------



## LoveBeads (Jul 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LisainCalifornia*
One funny note--I saw this thread title a while ago and thought that Halva was a member here you liked. When I saw not too many people replied I decided I would say I loved Halva too so she would not have her feelings hurt that not too many people responded!

















:


----------



## calpurnia (Sep 26, 2004)

I LOVE Halva! Mmmmmm!


----------

